# What are the sides of HRT / TRT?



## Kraken (Mar 11, 2021)

Question for those on TRT / HRT...

Like others here, I'm an old fart at 56. Several years ago I was in great shape, but that was then. I gained some weight over the past year when the gyms closed and it became easy to fall out of my good exercise habits. Now I have some belly fat I am having trouble shaking and I have less muscle. I'm sleeping and eating well, don't really drink much (like a few glasses of wine on the weekend)  and I managed to drop a lot of the fat I picked up (with a little yellow help). Getting back to cardio is very difficult and I'm wondering if its more than just being out of shape.

Several years ago I went and got tested, my testosterone was at the low end of normal and the Dr. gave me Clomid 25mg eod. That made me very horney, but didn't do much else for me. I was able to stay in shape with very frequent cardio and lifting twice a week, but I'm finding that much more difficult now. 

I'm thinking instead of the Clomid I should look for TRT (or HRT, not sure the difference) but before I do I want to make sure I'm willing to accept whatever the sides are. So, what are they? I think it will be balls shrinking and having to donate blood to keep my blood from getting too thick. Possibly hair loss as well. And I guess pip but that goes with any shot I guess.

Is this about right, did I miss anything? If it is right, how bad is this stuff and how well can it be mitigated?


----------



## white ape (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey man. I tried the clomid route before. Only because I still hadn't had any kids. It was a temporary fix for me. Now on injectable test and an AI.

I consider TRT and HRT to be the same thing. Testosterone replacement therapy or Hormone replacement therapy. Someone can correct me if I am wrong. 

Sides: all depends on you. Sides on TRT are usually quite minimal if any at all. The only adverse effect I had was an increase of estrogen and a need to take arimidex. My emotions were a roller coaster until I got that taken care of. Thick blood I assume you are speaking of hemocrite levels. Usually not a worry on TRT. I have not had to donate any blood although I should because I am O neg. 

Keep in mind that TRT is just that. A REPLACEMENT of testosterone that your body is no longer producing. This isn't a cycle or any massive amounts of medicine. Nothing like the crazy stuff you hear with abuse of steroids. A doctor or clinic will give you just enough to get you back into a good range to be healthy and happy. I would say that 99% will not let you get into levels "above normal." 

My advice is to go get some blood work. You can post results here once you get them so we can help you decipher what they mean or just continue the conversation with your doctor. If that doctor isn't willing to help or have the conversation then find another one. I have found that the younger endo's and urologists are more up to date on this stuff and willing to help than the older docs. That is a stereotype though and there are always exceptions.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 11, 2021)

Is awesomeness a side effect?


----------



## Jabber01 (Mar 11, 2021)

47 been on TRT for 8 months.  No negative sides all positive.  I wish I would have done it 7 years ago.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 11, 2021)

Ok thanks everyone, sounds like it's not the hardship I have read about. I'll go see the doctor. At least that way my insurance will pay for the blood work.


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 11, 2021)

50 and been on for almost 4 years. No sides at all. I get full blood work done every 6 months.


----------



## Big Mikey (Mar 11, 2021)

If it's a drug, it has potential for side effects. The most immediate one to look out for with TRT is hypertension. Other possible undesirable effects can show up out of balance lab values. If you get on TRT though a hormone replacement clinic, they'll keep you properly monitored. If you do it on the DL,  you can get a home BP monitor for under 50 bucks & you can get your labs checked online @ letsgetchecked.com. 

Here's a couple of youtube channels you can checkout on everything anabolic 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCp3EQJtIdcyCVNASVN4UaYw

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsOz6gUawU5eEystdmtL5tQ


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2021)

Big Mikey said:


> If it's a drug, it has potential for side effects. The most immediate one to look out for with TRT is hypertension. Other possible undesirable effects can show up out of balance lab values. If you get on TRT though a hormone replacement clinic, they'll keep you properly monitored. If you do it on the DL,  you can get a home BP monitor for under 50 bucks & you can get your labs checked online @ letsgetchecked.com.
> 
> Here's a couple of youtube channels you can checkout on everything anabolic
> 
> ...




I do not trust Anabolic Doc as a good source of information. 

Also, can you provide some link or study or something that would speak to trt/testosterone injections causing high blood pressure? 

I think I’ve asked you for this multiple time with no repose. Thanks.


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> I do not trust Anabolic Doc as a good source of information.
> 
> Also, can you provide some link or study or something that would speak to trt/testosterone injections causing high blood pressure?
> 
> I think I’ve asked you for this multiple time with no repose. Thanks.



Anabolic Dr seems to be parroting others for steroids in general. He is a Dr that prescribes TRT.  
I am not saying there is anything wrong with that, but he is not a guru.  I do listen to him occasionally and he brings up some good points that I research further. 
Broderick Chavez is who I would say is a guru. I even research what the gurus say.


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> Anabolic Dr seems to be parroting others for steroids in general. He is a Dr that prescribes TRT.
> I am not saying there is anything wrong with that, but he is not a guru.  I do listen to him occasionally and he brings up some good points that I research further.
> Broderick Chavez is who I would say is a guru. I even research what the gurus say.



He sponsored Ology for years. Also the shit he needs notes for is stuff our knowledgeable members could recite half asleep, drunk and concussed.

Most importantly, some of the things he says are just not true.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 12, 2021)

I had thought about just doing it myself. Anything you tell a doctor (at least in the US) now goes into a computer, and who knows where that data goes. I hate it that as soon as I walk in, they call me up on their computer and up pops any drug I had ever been prescribed, whether I filled the prescription or not.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 12, 2021)

Been on for almost 10 years now.  Started at 29.  The most common sides tend to be more energy, better sense of well being, better sleep, less mood swings, increased libido, weight/fat loss, etc.  The only time I could see the high BP is if you allowed your hematocrit to get out of hand.  Also, if you have cholesterol problems it is possible for positive side effects relating to that.  This is because cholesterol is the mother of all hormones.  Your body creates cholesterol and sends it to the various organs to be converted into their respective hormones.  If one of your hormones is low, your body will think there is not enough cholesterol available and ramp up production.  If the organ is unable to convert it then you end up with increased cholesterol levels.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 12, 2021)

I have had 0 negative sides since going on TRT. 

All you are doing is putting you testosterone at the proper levels.

If you have negative sides like high blood pressure or high hematocrit levels, it is because you are prone to it with or without trt.

Keep in mind that TRT testosterone injections are typically between 100 and 150mg per week. Anything over 200mg per week is not TRT.

If you need an AI on trt, you are taking too much testosterone and your doctor should already be addressing that.


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 12, 2021)

I can't think of anything negative to report but plenty of positives to write down; increase fat loss, increase in mental equity, increase in skeletal muscle, increase in mood/ behavior, increase in sleep (better sleep), increase in energy, etc... Now these are empirical seeing as I'm using myself at the basis for the positives but as you can see it would appear the majority here also have experienced such results.


----------



## DF (Mar 12, 2021)

I've been on trt for more than 10 years.  At this time my BP can be on the high side.  My cholesterol and Triglycerides can be out of range.  My prostate has its days.  Could be side effects of long term trt or maybe the process of aging.  However, I have also done blasts between trt doses. So, take that as you will.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 13, 2021)

DF said:


> I've been on trt for more than 10 years.  At this time my BP can be on the high side.  My cholesterol and Triglycerides can be out of range.  My prostate has its days.  Could be side effects of long term trt or maybe the process of aging.  However, I have also done blasts between trt doses. So, take that as you will.



These sound like side effects of genetics.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 13, 2021)

Sounds like since I'm paying or insurance anyhow, I should see if the Dr. will help me give this a try. 

But, one someone is on TRT, is it something he's on for life? 

To get the benefits, would I have to become a gym rat (okay, more of a gym rat)? Right now I'm getting back to the gym but mostly for cardio, and it's been slow going.

My concern is that the Dr will check my levels, they will be at the very end of the normal range, and that will be that. I guess we'll see.


----------

